# To My Fellow Bulls Posters



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Some of you may have noticed that the posters JohnPaxson and Bullhawk have been suspended. There is a very legit reason for this and I feel it necessary to share. Basghetti80,JohnPaxson, and Bullhawk are all in fact the same person. I have been using all 3 user names as passing them off as 3 entirely different people. I have no explanation or excuse for why I did it. All I can say at this point is that I am sorry and apologize to each and every person on this board for manipulating the situation and giving out faulty information. JP is not an NBA scout. Bullhawk is not a Kansas grad and close friend of Kirk Hinrich. I am just a man. I am just a very passionate Bulls fan. I am offering this public apology in a public manner so maybe I can begin to work towards regaining the trust of each and every one of you and try to put this nasty situation to bed and move on. As I said I can offer no excuses. All I can ask is that you guys try to forgive and forget and I in turn will promise not to try and deceive any of you again. I hope that everyone can accept my apology. I would like to stay on this board as Basghetti80 which is why I asked that both of the usernames be suspended. Thanks and Go Bulls!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

one word.... wow

I'm disturbed by this 

all I can think is "why"  


apolgy accepted though... but there is no reason to pretend to be three people... just be one... 


:|


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

lol


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

wowza but apology accepted


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

apology accepted,

but thats sick


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:no:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I don´t post here that much, but I read almost everything here, I must admit that this strikes me as very odd... If I´m getting this right you have been arguing with yourself on a number of occasions in the past, but if you´re past that now I´m happy for you.



> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> For what it is worth most of you know that I am friends with Bullhawk, we have known each other for a long time. He is annoying as hell but is really a good guy. He is just frustrated that the season has not gone any better. HE is not as immature as he seems here. Just has a sick sense of humor. He gets a kick out of ragging on Jamal because he has such a large fan base. I had a long talk with him about this thread. I am fairly certain that he will not be doing anything like this in the future. So bear with him.





> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> Rlucas I told Bullhawk to keep his mouth shut. That is what he is doing with that post I suppose. Classic smart aleck response from him. That is just his nature. Don't read into his comment. He was not implying anything.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm not sure that I'll ever be able to recover from this shocking news. Therapy may be required. Is it wrong if I was oddly attracted to Bullhawk.  

If confessions are in order, I have one to make myself. I am NOT Kramer from Seinfeld. My apologies to Seinfeld fans everywhere.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: To My Fellow Bulls Posters*

Let this be a lesson to all that it's easy to deceive people on a message board. No fingerprints to be found.

Basghetti, I feel a little gross about this all, but sure I forgive you. After all, it is just a message board.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I really had a problem with that John Paxson BS but I recall a moderator confirming the credentials of that presumed scout. I wish that moderator would come forward and explain. Somehow I feel betrayed.

Like the others I accept the apology.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 

I repeat:
Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 

What the?! I was calling JohnPaxson a fake since day one but I never thought it was another poster acting as him. I just thought it was some knucklehead trying to sound cool. Wow.

But, Basghetti was Bullhawk!? That is the shocker of the century! Is anyone else severely disappointed that Bullhawk is not a real person? I know I am.

Basghetti, I just have one question: *are you Keyser Soze*?


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

On a positive note...

CONGRATS to BASGS/JOHNPAXSON/BULLHAWK on combining to eclipse the 4500 post mark!!!!

:vbanana: :banana: :banana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm still sort of in shock about this  , but at least everyone is willing to give you another shot.

i agree - it's just a message board. but honesty is important. otherwise, we're all wasting our time discussing anything serious.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't know which mod is "to blame" specifically, but I do know that several of us questioned JP in detail by PM and he convinced us he was legit. I believe I vouched for him at one point, after some PM discussions. Sorry about that, but I was at least temporarily fooled.

Anyway, suspicions about this situation have been ongoing behind the scenes for some time. Its a difficult thing to confirm.

I'm glad we finally got an honest and frank answer.

And I'm going to shower as soon as I get home. I just feel so violated and...dirty.






We now return you to our regularly scheduled program, already in progress.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I wnate to add that the mods here should be applauded. They have been questioning me about this for quite a while. For those who are disturbed I can see why. I am sorry for deceiving all of you.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> If confessions are in order, I have one to make myself. I am NOT Kramer from Seinfeld. My apologies to Seinfeld fans everywhere.


As long as we're all confessing, I admit that TomBoerwinkle#1 the poster is _not_ actually Tom Boerwinkle, the 7 foot center out of Tennessee, who played for the Bulls from 1968-1978.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as we're all confessing, I admit that TomBoerwinkle#1 the poster is _not_ actually Tom Boerwinkle, the 7 foot center out of Tennessee, who played for the Bulls from 1968-1978.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

for the record "HAWK" in my username has nothing to do with Andre "The Hawk" Dawson


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

No hard feelings dude. It's not like you commited murder. At least you were man enough to admit you felt you made a mistake.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as we're all confessing, I admit that TomBoerwinkle#1 the poster is _not_ actually Tom Boerwinkle, the 7 foot center out of Tennessee, who played for the Bulls from 1968-1978.


He is not???


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Honestly, I'd like to be the bigger person here, but if this post isn't what the bigger person would say then so be it...

This situation I think is the calling for me to end my time at this board...

For a while now people have been after my head and it's seriously been mainly because of a difference in opinion. I know I come off strong sometimes, and honestly don't mean any harm by it and whether you agreed with me or not I tried to not make it personal.

That being said, no I'm not a victim here, but I've been called to be banned, people try to insinuate that I'm a big reason why some posters don't post here as much anymore and etc and yes that does bother me because I just like to talk ball, and if we could keep it that way, things would be much better...

Yet it is awfully disturbing to me that while I get burned at the stake almost daily, a guy who deceived and alienated everyone on this board, and even had the balls to try and get a fellow poster banned just because he almost always disagrees with his opinion gets a free pass from his fellow posters and mods?

I accept his apology, I've said many times this is just a internet message board, and it's not my place nor my decision to say what should happen to him, it's just for me I can put this kind of thing in perspective and say ya, I'm done here because I can't honestly say that I believe if it were me my fate would have been the same or I would have gotten the same support.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

who cares?


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Honestly, I'd like to be the bigger person here, but if this post isn't what the bigger person would say then so be it...
> 
> This situation I think is the calling for me to end my time at this board...
> ...


If we find out that Arenas is Basghetti I'm gonna **** my pants!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Basghetti isn't three people, Kramer's not Kramer and now Boerwinkle isn't the real boerwinkle? Is Rlucas really Arenas?



Damn, my wife thinks I'm fanatical about the Bulls.


Basghetti, 

What you did is wrong and you acknowledge that. You were man enough (You are a guy right?) to publicly face it. I would never condone what you did. Dishonesty and fooling people gains you nothing.

Still, you are obviously a fan, albeit deranged, a Bulls fan regardless. I have always enjoyed your thoughts, whether I agreed with them or not. What I would ask as a fellow poster and Bulls fan, is that you avoid the inevitable baiting and occassional negative post that references you. 

I doubt you are a bad person, you made a bad decision. Fortunately, in this arena (Basketball fans sharing thoughts and ideas) the only person you harmed was yourself. 

So, thank you for facing the music. I, for one, still welcome your thoughts and ideas on this board. Friends ************** up ocassionally, consider this an extreme screw up. Still, as a friend (which I consider all you Bulls posters, except for Ballhawk - hey wait....nah, let's move on), I can get past this.


Let's get back to the business of talking Bulls basketball. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> If we find out that Arenas is Basghetti I'm gonna **** my pants!


LMAO, I have arenas on my ignore but since you quoted him ini your post above I think that it's FRIGGIN HILARIOUS that in a thread completely NOT related to anything that he feels the need to say some of the things he said... that is friggin ridiculous.... arenas looking for pitty in a thread that has nothing to do with him, the bulls, or the clippers---completely CLASSIC...


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

arenas809 I do not want to leave. I have made a lot of mistakes including these thing with the 3 usernames and my attempt to get you banned. I am trying to move on. I really am. I want to get away from the nonsense and back to talking ball. I hope you stay here and do it with us.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, I have arenas on my ignore but since you quoted him ini your post above I think that it's FRIGGIN HILARIOUS that in a thread completely NOT related to anything that he feels the need to say some of the things he said... that is friggin ridiculous.... arenas looking for pitty in a thread that has nothing to do with him, the bulls, or the clippers---completely CLASSIC...


No need to criticize Arenas. That's not what this thread is about.

Anyway, Arenas, see my PM. I don't want you to stop posting here.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Basghetti isn't three people, Kramer's not Kramer and now Boerwinkle isn't the real boerwinkle? Is Rlucas really Arenas?
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Im not Arenas. Though we tend to agree on things alot and have each others back. But nope not arenas.

However, maybe its time Blizmet steps forward and gives everyone here a little apology

Basgs, this is some twisted ****. Frankly, though I really think you are a great guy, this is going to be tough to get over. Its going to take a lot of time for you to build credibility, atleast with me. But, lets face it, this **** goes on around here. And atleast you were man enough to admit it, unlike others. And that has to be appreciated. Your actions, while bad, are not in the Songcycle level of bad behavior as far as I can tell. Buy openly decieving and lying to others is still a serious offense


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I really am aware of how serious my mistakes are Rlucas. Thanks for the words. Any advice you or anyone else can give me for trying to get credibility back I am open to suggestions.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This is a BB board not a soap opera.

no apology needed - I'm just waiting for measurements in pre-draft camp


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> I really am aware of how serious my mistakes are Rlucas. Thanks for the words. Any advice you or anyone else can give me for trying to get credibility back I am open to suggestions.


Well Basgs, I think it takes time. But openly admitting to something like this takes some nuts. And that HAS TO BE RESPECTED. Really, I bet this happens alot around here. And atleast you admitted to it. Others just carry on.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> I really am aware of how serious my mistakes are Rlucas. Thanks for the words. Any advice you or anyone else can give me for trying to get credibility back I am open to suggestions.


I don't think I'm going to have a problem believing what you type from now on, I mean whatever you have typed using this username has been true as far as I'm concerned, you provide links etc etc... and you don't need to have credability to have an opinion.... don't worry about it


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm going to have a problem believing what you type from now on, I mean whatever you have typed using this username has been true as far as I'm concerned, you provide links etc etc... and you don't need to have credability to have an opinion.... don't worry about it


well well well. Opinions are opinions. But openly using 2 different names and saying that "he knows Kirk Hinrich" and "is an NBA scout" is an open lie and deception. But Basgs has learned his lesson and stepped forward. That has to be applauded. But my time is valuable. And I do feel a bit cheated that I actually read some of Paxsons and Bullhawks posts thinking there might be a 10% chance this guy was telling the truth. Those are minutes I wont get back.


----------



## ShakeTiller (Oct 13, 2003)

Props to Basghetti. Quality parody and good comedy on these boards is to be applauded. The Bullhawk character was great -- a complete nut, yet almost indistinguishable from Vincent Vega. That is the sign of good parody. Quality work, my man.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> well well well. Opinions are opinions. But openly using 2 different names and saying that "he knows Kirk Hinrich" and "is an NBA scout" is an open lie and deception. But Basgs has learned his lesson and stepped forward. That has to be applauded. But my time is valuable. And I do feel a bit cheated that I actually read some of Paxsons and Bullhawks posts thinking there might be a 10% chance this guy was telling the truth. Those are minutes I wont get back.


yeah I agree, but posts like:

"I think the 2/3/2 format is unfair"

and

"Stephen Jackson signs with the Bulls" and there is a valid LINK


are things I don't think we'll have a problem with...

but if he said something like "My dad talked to Jim Cleamons today he may be getting back into coaching with the Bulls" well then that'll be hard to believe from now on...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> well well well. Opinions are opinions. But openly using 2 different names and saying that "he knows Kirk Hinrich" and "is an NBA scout" is an open lie and deception. But Basgs has learned his lesson and stepped forward. That has to be applauded. But my time is valuable. And I do feel a bit cheated that I actually read some of Paxsons and Bullhawks posts thinking there might be a 10% chance this guy was telling the truth. Those are minutes I wont get back.


But us nba freaks would be reading something else instead - we need our nba dose and we'll take it true or false , so I guess those minutes wern't yours to begin with - they r owned by our habbit - we gotta inject nba talk everyday , cause wer'e junkies


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. Saw this, jaw dropped, got my afternoon coffee. Came back. Still shocked. Damn. :no: 

Well to echo everyone's sentiments, its just an Internet message board. Back to bball talk basghetti, keep posting, and consider finally becoming a Supporting Member?! :grinning: You know this board is the best and has the best people.

Side note:
<b>Arenas809</b>, dont you dare leave. I'm going to track you down on another site just so that we can disagree about 90% of things. Please. You add way too much to these boards.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Wow this is kind of..............weird. I mean, it's just a message board, so really, who gives a crap? But damn, that's still, a little, uhhhh.....strange. 

And I also would be laughing my *** off if Arenas was in fact Basghetti. 



And on another note....Arenas, there's no reason to leave dude. I mean come on, it's just an internet message board, beneath all the angst and bickering we're all friends here, right?  This drama is starting to get a little silly. No need to get our panties in a bunch over a bunch of people we'll probably never meet (for those of us that won't make the draft party, anyways.) 

On the other hand though, this thread has given me a chuckle. This board is slowly turning into the Days of our Lives. By the time I finished reading all the messages this thread was beginning to read like the plotline to a bad emo song. Ahhh, good times!!!! :headbang:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I know this thread seems a little melodramatic but I felt the need to do something so I asked a mod if doing this would be appropriate and he said that I should.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> This is a BB board not a soap opera.


I may have to question the validity of that statement after sitting through all of this...

By the way, all of a sudden, the draft party is looking a helluva lot more interesting!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShakeTiller</b>!
> Props to Basghetti. Quality parody and good comedy on these boards is to be applauded. The Bullhawk character was great -- a complete nut, yet almost indistinguishable from Vincent Vega. That is the sign of good parody. Quality work, my man.


We thank you, Shake, for your friendly words.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i have been talking to Arenas on IM for months. If Arenas is Basghetti, then that guy really has multiple personalities


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I can promise you without a shadow of a doubt I am not arenas809. After this I would not be surprised if some of you do not believe me but I am not arenas. You can bank on that.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> I may have to question the validity of that statement after sitting through all of this...


:laugh: 

Ok - guys , this is a soap opera and not a BB board , please stop talkink hoops and go to the dressing rooms - Basg , wear all 3 costumes please and report to the stage.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Just FYI.

It actually doesn't happen (having multiple identities/accounts) as one would think. I also make sure I look into anything suspicious. 

Rlucas: I also think there is a big difference between falsely representing yourself (and/or lying) and just having multiple accounts to post with. That is what we dealt with here.

I am very big into protecting the integrity of this online community.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I think I speak for everyone when I say you HAVE to go to the draft party Basghetti


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

In a related note, Andre Iguodala has just had a press conference in which he admitted that he actually IS Luol Deng.

Sorry, basghetti, I had to.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> By the way, all of a sudden, the draft party is looking a helluva lot more interesting!


That's it. I'm coming to the party as PCLoad.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I think I speak for everyone when I say you HAVE to go to the draft party Basghetti


That's fine with me, but he'd have to pay $75 instead of the regular $25.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> That's fine with me, but he'd have to pay $75 instead of the regular $25.


Pwahahaha. 

Zing.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> That's fine with me, but he'd have to pay $75 instead of the regular $25.


:laugh: I think this thread should be stickied infinitely!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

DMD - I'm sorry to inform u we finally have a thread to content with your NeO thread , man u'r old news:grinning:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Guys I can not come to the party. I live in South Carolina many miles from Chi-town. Sorry I bet you guys would love for me to come. :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> That's fine with me, but he'd have to pay $75 instead of the regular $25.


:laugh: geeeeeeeeeeeez

that was a good one...

I'm sure it would help Retro out too...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> Guys I can not come to the party. I live in South Carolina many miles from Chi-town. Sorry I bet you guys would love for me to come. :laugh:


Where does Bullhawk and JohnPaxson live?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> I live in South Carolina


ARE YOU SURE :uhoh: 






(ok, i'm done for now )


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This is the only thread I can remember to have faster replies than goodoldays when DabullZ gave us play by play - every refresh has 2 new ones - r we trying to break a world record or something.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

some of you need some serious [edit]


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiSTa iBN</b>!
> some of you need some serious [edit]



*old persons voice*


There's always one person who has to spoil it for everyone else......


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't post in the Bulls forum a lot. Mainly because I have become tired of all the fighting that has taken place recently. I feel like it's a completely different forum than it was before last season. It's like last season, everybody had their disagreements, but we were all excited to see how the season would turn out and nobody bashed anyone else's opinions. We all had respect for each other. Now it's been completely different. But I'm happy that you admitted to this Basghetti (in some, weird, twisted, sick sort of way) , because I think we can use this situation to move on and continue to be optimistic for next season, and hopefully begin to understand everyone's opinions without disrespecting them. I hope to post more here very soon.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

This is some funny  

In all honest is like who cares most thought JP was a fraud from dayone and Bullhawk was too good to be true .Even those who dont always agree with you Basghetti80 still respect you as a quality poster and believe me youre not the first person to be posting under different usernames at the same time and definitley not the last.

I havent laughed this hard since Eddy and Erob were involved in beepergate :rotf:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

As others have said, let's just sticky this thread and trade zingers (at bullghettson's expense) until we run out of things to say.

:grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I find TRUTHHURTS signature HILARIOUS now....


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: To My Fellow Bulls Posters*



> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> If I´m getting this right you have been arguing with yourself on a number of occasions in the past, but if you´re past that now I´m happy for you.


By far, I think this is the best quote in the thread. :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Honestly, I'd like to be the bigger person here, but if this post isn't what the bigger person would say then so be it...


If you'd like to be the bigger person, just do it 

Similarly, if I have some advice for Basghetti, since he asked, it's to echo what RLucas said. Be cool to people and be honest. 



> This situation I think is the calling for me to end my time at this board...
> 
> For a while now people have been after my head and it's seriously been mainly because of a difference in opinion. I know I come off strong sometimes, and honestly don't mean any harm by it and whether you agreed with me or not I tried to not make it personal.


Well, I pretty strongly disagree. The reason you tick people off is that you come off to strong, which makes it appear to people you are making things personal. Your opinions have nothing to do with it.



> That being said, no I'm not a victim here, but I've been called to be banned, people try to insinuate that I'm a big reason why some posters don't post here as much anymore and etc and yes that does bother me because I just like to talk ball, and if we could keep it that way, things would be much better...
> 
> Yet it is awfully disturbing to me that while I get burned at the stake almost daily, a guy who deceived and alienated everyone on this board, and even had the balls to try and get a fellow poster banned just because he almost always disagrees with his opinion gets a free pass from his fellow posters and mods?
> 
> I accept his apology, I've said many times this is just a internet message board, and it's not my place nor my decision to say what should happen to him, it's just for me I can put this kind of thing in perspective and say ya, I'm done here because I can't honestly say that I believe if it were me my fate would have been the same or I would have gotten the same support.


Well, I'm honestly kind of surprised that everyone is this accepting myself, but I think you should re-evaluate your opinion of what support people are willing to give you. Because in this thread, I don't see one person saying "yeah, you should leave" when you brought it up. And when the unfortunate "ban arenas" movement got under way, it also got little support and a what appeared to me to be a vast majority of people here saying give it a rest. Thus, I think you owe them more credit than you're giving them. Because despite the fact that you've often (albeit unintentionally) been pretty irritating, most everyone stuck up for your right to be here. :yes:

Further, the staff of this site, myself and others, were completely unanimous in telling people that no one was going to be banned based because of an unpopular opinion. And I know myself and others expressed that to folks in PMs. 

So, in summary, you're in absolutely no danger of being banned because your opinions are unpopular. However, it wouldn't kill you to state them a little more cordially.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Fight club - anyone...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Fight club - anyone...


The first rule of fight cl....


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> As others have said, let's just sticky this thread and trade zingers (at bullghettson's expense) until we run out of things to say.
> 
> :grinning:


HAHA, this thread is too funny now! My stomach hurts...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Basghetti, I feel bad about this all, but sure I forgive you and I would like to make my own confession. I am not 96 year old, I just believe that our first road game ( game #3), back in 1996 against Seattle, specifically fist quarter (34-16 , one of the best quarter in NBA history) is the best I ever seen we played, as a TEAM :

Mike- PG (6'6")
Pipen-SG (6'7'') 
Kukoc-SF (6'9")
Dennis-PF(6"9")
Luc-C (7'2")

God, please make me see that again in the future (not only on videotape), and Basghetti stay out of trouble you crazy kid


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

And the APA coins a new mental condition...

Multiple Personality Posting Disorder

recently diagnosed in crazed fans on the Bull forum 

as one of those crazed fans, though new to this forum, I still respect your opinion Basgs. 
For me, to this I say, no harm, no foul.
keep up the quality posts!

peace


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I do have a suggestion.

Fire John Paxson.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Bring back Bullhawk!! :twave:


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullwhip</b>!
> Bring back Bullhawk!! :twave:


I agree 100%. Do you agree? If so, PM me to join the official Bring Back Bullhawk Fan Club!!


:jump:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

That should be Bag's punishment. He should have to use BullHawk as his handle.

p.s. I never bought the John Paxson super scout business.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Basghetti,

I too have a confession to make. I am all of the posters except Basghetti, JP, and BullHawk. Looks like it's just you and me.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Ha!

I was waiting until the Draft Party to reveal this juicy gossip. Oh well, now my thunder is gone. 

But I did truly know that Basghetti80 = JohnPaxson from JP's very first post. And Retro will back me up on that, because I PMed him about it. At that time, Retro filled in the other piece of the puzzle for me, revealing that B80 was also Kirk Hinrich. And I've just been holding it in...

Anyway, this thread is good times. And kudos, B80, for being a man about it. That's worth something.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Guys 

I too have a confession ... I am FJ of Rockaway .... and ..

Grizzoistight


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Guys
> 
> I too have a confession ... I am FJ of Rockaway .... and ..
> ...


:laugh: 

I was waiting for your appearance in this thread...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*i have a confession ...*

i have in fact stolen christmas ...and i'm happy about it.

it feels good to get that off my chest.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Ha!
> 
> I was waiting until the Draft Party to reveal this juicy gossip. Oh well, now my thunder is gone.
> ...


how did u know from the beggining? What tipped you off?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> how did u know from the beggining? What tipped you off?


Writing style mostly. Things like...

- no space before opening parenthesis
- use of abbreviated handles when naming other posters
- fairly good grammar and spelling
- a tendency toward shorter sentences
- frequent use of "IMO"

Stuff like that. My suspicions were confirmed by their unanimity of opinion, such as the strong desire for either Okafor or Deng.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: i have a confession ...*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i have in fact stolen christmas ...and i'm happy about it.
> 
> it feels good to get that off my chest.


I hope you're happy now.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Writing style mostly. Things like...
> ...


ahh, well your quite the detective then... I had no idea, then again I wasn't here everyday during the KirkHinrich and BullHawk days...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

On a music webboard I used to post at, this kind of thing was a daily occurrence. They even started using the term "gimmick" as a label for when a regular poster made a new handle just to get a rise out of people. So, this news doesn't seem like a big deal.

I suspected that at least a small handful of different posters might all be the same person, but who really cares in the end?


Since we're all in the mood to clear our consciences, I have a couple. First, I also post as "SevereDrubbing", "MercilessCaning", and "RuthlessBludgeoning". Second, the WMD stockpiles...wait, no, I won't reveal that one...you never know who might be reading this. This interview is over.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm glad a majority of the posters are having a good laugh about this thread and not taking it too seriously like a few others have. 

LIke others, i find it amusing and can care less who Bags protrayed himself as. Only drawback of Bags being Bullhawk is that the Pro-Hinrich Movement Lost a member.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> Since we're all in the mood to clear our consciences, I have a couple. First, I also post as "SevereDrubbing", "MercilessCaning", and "RuthlessBludgeoning". Second, the WMD stockpiles...wait, no, I won't reveal that one...you never know who might be reading this. This interview is over.


What about BrutalThrashing?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Agent911</b>!
> Basghetti,
> 
> I too have a confession to make. I am all of the posters except Basghetti, JP, and BullHawk. Looks like it's just you and me.


LOL. Best post of the thread. If you don't say so yourself.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

This thread is downright hilarious.

Kramer, please add me to your club. Thank you and good day.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Since everyone is coming clean....

Was/is Uranes709 also one of bullghettson's alter egos? If this is the case... I'm going to have to refer to Basghetti as bullghettson709 from now on.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Guys
> 
> I too have a confession ... I am FJ of Rockaway .... and ..
> ...


We knew it.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Daaaaayamm you're good, KirkHinrich...er, Wolverine...er, Bullhawk...er, John Paxon...er, Basghetti........

Oh, what the heck! Can we just refer to you as Sybil? :ghug:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*This is pure comedy*

I dont post much anymore but this may make me come back and post a lot more, such drama on this board.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I am still in shock over this. I mean, just yesterday, I was under the impression Bullhawk was Bullhawk, JohnPaxson was JohnPaxson and Basghetti was just Basghetti. Just goes to show that everything can change in the blink of a deng.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I seriously might consider writing a screenplay about this ****. So funny. 

Message board schizophrenia. Beware it's catching. :laugh: :laugh: 

I just have to find a way to incorporate a family leaving their dad because of it. 

Wife: "Dammit Jim, who cares about this NBA draft talk."

Jim: "You don't talk about the Bulls that way. Just get the hell out." :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I am still in shock over this. I mean, just yesterday, I was under the impression Bullhawk was Bullhawk, JohnPaxson was JohnPaxson and Basghetti was just Basghetti. Just goes to show that <b>everything can change in the blink of a deng.</b>


LOL :laugh: The zingers continue.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

I've been writing a longish paper about the internet, the uncanny, psychoanalysis and identity for a bit. Finding this thread was like a picking up a winning lotto card on the ground.

Especially Nater's post about knowing it was the same person from day one because of the "no space before opening parentheses."

This beats out thunderstorms and the game tonight as best thing of the day.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I am a woman






j/k.

Well at least we have stuff to talk about at the draft party (hoping that more people are signing up and joining...) I'll probably be joking around about this at Goose Island. 

Remember, without bullhawk there'd be no :

_Kirk is and always will be........my boo_


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> _Kirk is and always will be........my boo_


"At night I think of you, I want to be your lady baby. If your game is strong give me a call boo."


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I do have a suggestion.
> 
> Fire John Paxson.


Which one???


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> Remember, without bullhawk there'd be no :
> 
> _Kirk is and always will be........my boo_


:laugh: I was wondering if anyone would bring that up. That is definitely my proudest moment ever on these boards. Should Basghetti now be obligated to change his name to Boosghetti80?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> I've been writing a longish paper about the internet, the uncanny, psychoanalysis and identity for a bit. Finding this thread was like a picking up a winning lotto card on the ground.
> 
> Especially Nater's post about knowing it was the same person from day one because of the "no space before opening parentheses."
> ...


Glad we could help you out, dood!  I'm available for interviews if needed...

---------------

I propose that there be a mandatory name change for *Basghetti80* to *UnholyTrinity*.

Would I be crossing some sort of line if I started a new thread to get suggestions for a new name for B80?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Just curious Basg, why did you create the multiple screennames? And what prompted you to come clean? Was it your little BYC snafu you had as JohnPaxson?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Basghetti, 


That is really a dispicable thing to do. It's not so much that you had different identities, even though that is sort of whack in a family like our board is but the fact that you lied about things. Lying about being a KS grad, lying about being an NBA scout, you must be one very insecure person in need of a lot of counselling. I would hope, for your sake, that you get the help you need.

Just so you know....I knew from the get go that John Paxson wasn't a bonafide NBA scout. I was nice because I try to be nice to everyone but it was pretty clear it was BS especially afer reading a couple of his "scouting reports". 

I can forgive you for what you have done but only because as a christian I sort of have to. If it were up to me alone I would ban you from this site for life despite forgiving you. Fool me once, shame on you....fool me twice...shame on me. 

Other posters seem to find this humorous for some reason...I tend to take it a little bit more seriously. I always respected you as a poster. But I certainly don't have any respect for you now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> I can forgive you for what you have done but only because as a christian I sort of have to. If it were up to me alone I would ban you from this site for life despite forgiving you. Fool me once, shame on you....fool me twice...shame on me.


I spose I don't consider myself an expert, but isn't making an insincere forgiving a bit worse than no forgiving at all 

I know it's serious, but at the same time, there's something to be said for laughing in the face of serious situations as well.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> Would I be crossing some sort of line if I started a new thread to get suggestions for a new name for B80?


I obviously would have some suggestions to contribute if that happens. I also don't see why that should cross any line. It's just some good-natured ribbing. The kids should be allowed to enjoy some good, clean fun once in a while! We're laughing with him not at him!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I spose I don't consider myself an expert, but isn't making an insincere forgiving a bit worse than no forgiving at all
> ...


thats about all he's gonna get from me. If that makes me a bad person then so be it...at least there is only one of me to deal with....


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Basghetti,
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my god. We've apparently got Righteous Jones over here. You are really blowing this way out of proportion. Was what Basghetti did odd and somewhat disturbing? Yes. But, was it despicable? Hell no, dude. Come on. That's way too strong a word for this. I mean, serious offenses like raping, stealing and beating up people are examples of despicable behavior. Jesus, he tricked a bunch of people on an online message board into believing he was someone else! Ooooooohhhh...watch out for Basghetti! He's dangerous! Give me a break, man. It's just a freakin message board. I think you really need to lighten up. The rest of us are finding this humorous because, umm, it is.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh my god. We've apparently got Righteous Jones over here. You are really blowing this way out of proportion. Was what Basghetti did odd and somewhat disturbing? Yes. But, was it despicable? Hell no, dude. Come on. That's way too strong a word for this. I mean, serious offenses like raping, stealing and beating up people are examples of despicable behavior. Jesus, he tricked a bunch of people on an online message board into believing he was someone else! Ooooooohhhh...watch out for Basghetti! He's dangerous! Give me a break, man. It's just a freakin message board. I think you really need to lighten up. The rest of us are finding this humorous because, umm, it is.


I said dispicable and thats what I meant. And if you don't like my choice of words thats your prerogative. Obviously I am not comparing what he did to rape or murder or armed robbery thats just plain silly. But "tricking a bunch of people on an online message board" may not be any big deal to you but I consider most of the legit posters here a sort of "online family". I guess I just don't expect people I have communicated with about basketball for years to be so maliciously deceitful for no apparent reason. I think Basghetti needs some serious counselling. Thats just me. If you want to laugh about it and say it's not big deal thats fine. IMO, it changes things on this board when people accept this sort of behavior....instead of being an "online family" we may as well be some teeny bopper message board where nothing we post has any merit or meaning..but whatever man. I'm the crazy one....yeah...I see it now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I said dispicable and thats what I meant. And if you don't like my choice of words thats your prerogative. Obviously I am not comparing what he did to rape or murder or armed robbery thats just plain silly. But "tricking a bunch of people on an online message board" may not be any big deal to you but I consider most of the legit posters here a sort of "online family". I guess I just don't expect people I have communicated with about basketball for years to be so maliciously deceitful for no apparent reason. I think Basghetti needs some serious counselling. Thats just me. If you want to laugh about it and say it's not big deal thats fine. IMO, it changes things on this board when people accept this sort of behavior....instead of being an "online family" we may as well be some teeny bopper message board where nothing we post has any merit or meaning..but whatever man. I'm the crazy one....yeah...I see it now.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=5

Your Registration Obligations 

In consideration of your use of BasketballBoards.net, you agree to: (a) provide true, accurate, current, and complete information about yourself as required by the registration form (such information being part of your "profile") and (b) maintain and promptly update the registration information in your profile to keep it true, accurate, current, and complete. If you provide any information that is untrue, inaccurate, not current, or incomplete, or BasketballBoards.net has reasonable grounds to suspect that such information provided is untrue, inaccurate, not current or incomplete, BasketballBoards.net has the right to suspend or terminate your account and refuse any and all current or future use of the Service to you (or any portion thereof).


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=5
> ...


so why aren't we doing that when he quite obviously decieved us all and tried to play us for suckers? I didn't always agree with Basghetti but I used to respect him..those days are over as far as I am concerned.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*BasketballBoards.net has the right*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> *BasketballBoards.net has the right*



doesn't really mean a whole lot unless we actually use it from time to time when it is appropriate....I think it is appropriate in this instance.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ace, I would hope you see the humor in all of this.

Basghetti got caught with his pants down and now he's grabbing his ankles while we each take turns swinging the pledge paddles. Its priceless my man, and the humor on this thread has had me laughing for a couple days.

Personal grudges aside Ace.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Ace, I would hope you see the humor in all of this.
> 
> Basghetti got caught with his pants down and now he's grabbing his ankles while we each take turns swinging the pledge paddles. Its priceless my man, and the humor on this thread has had me laughing for a couple days.
> ...


I guess I just don't find it funny that someone I've come to respect made it a point to try to decieve me and other people who had respected him. I don't have a personal grudge against him and I never have. I do however think that if he is callous enough to play games like that within our community that perhaps it is time he is voted off the island...

And what I find really disturbing is he had the nerve to lobby for Arenas to be banned while he was pulling all of this junk...very sad.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't really mean a whole lot unless we actually use it from time to time when it is appropriate....I think it is appropriate in this instance.


Because if we exercised the right on everyone who has broken rules in even the slightest, there would be few, if any, posters left.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Because if we exercised the right on everyone who has broken rules in even the slightest, there would be few, if any, posters left.


I didn't say we should excercise it on "everyone" but when someone does something as blatant as basghetti did...it would seem to be in order IMHO.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey, you have to respect Ace's feelings on this. And DaBullz' and the feelings of anyone who doesn't take kindly to this.

However, 

I don't know exactly why, but I get the sense that somehow, this confession and subsequent hashing through the situation on this thread has somehow broken the rut of negativity that has permeated this board for so long. I get the feeling that suddenly, we are a community again. And that we are able to have fun together again. And the backbiting and griping will stop.

I don't know. Maybe its just me. But that is (overall) the impression I'm taking away from this thread. I hope its accurate. Maybe some good cane actually come from this debacle.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> That is really a dispicable thing to do...you lied about things....
> 
> Just so you know....I knew from the get go that John Paxson wasn't a bonafide NBA scout. I was nice because I try to be nice to everyone but it was pretty clear it was BS especially afer reading a couple of his "scouting reports".


If you knew from the "get go" that John Paxson was not a scout, why are you so upset?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

=====================

I was on to Bags a long, long time ago. He posted that Reinsdorf stated on CLTV that Jordan was on his list to talk about the GM slot.

As it turned out, Bags lifted this falsehood from RealGM, didn't provide a link, and passed it off as his own first hand knowledge.

And then ignored my questions about this matter on both the thread in question and in PM.

=====================

As to Bag's question about how he can regain credibility, you gotta have credibility first to regain it. Oh, and provide the darn links.....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I find it wild that all these Bulls posters come out the woodwork to make comments on this situation but hardly post period. That being said I dont post in the Bulls forum hardly if ever. I have over 7200 posts and about 30 of them are on the Bulls board, but Im a big lurker off this board so Its not hard for me to say you guys have some of the most *INTELLIGENT* basketball posters on the entire NET PERIOD. Good thing to do Bags but if you guys could keep the arguing down you know as a community aint none better around


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I spose I don't consider myself an expert, but isn't making an insincere forgiving a bit worse than no forgiving at all
> ...


This is true...especially for a christian. But nothing "professing" christians do surprises me anymore. NOTHING.:no:


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Agent911</b>!
> Basghetti,
> 
> I too have a confession to make. I am all of the posters except Basghetti, JP, and BullHawk. Looks like it's just you and me.


Hilarious, I was thinking of making a comment along these lines after reading the first page or two, but you beat me to it and said it best. Myself, I cautiously await the day when nearly all message board personalities become a form of computer generated virtual reality, when the web truly becomes the Matrix.

As a frequent reader and less frequent poster around here, I don't feel very violated, as I've come to expect overblown arguments, big egos, one-sided views (myself not excluded from the above description) and the like as a natural part of being part of the message board community. This kind of disception just seems to go with that territory to some extent, and I find the psychological aspects of this particular community facinating--we've all gotta be masochists to fanatically stick with this team for so long! Just hope this is more of a sign of an extremely bored and/or creative mind in search of entertainment in a virtual place of leisure rather than a sign of a disturbed individual who regularly lies to and manipulates his acquaintances in the real world. As I see it: no harm, a relatively minor foul (considering where it occured), and no point kicking someone out of the family when they are willing to publicly confess to their relatively minor 'crime'. Time to forgive, forget and move on. At the same time, I can understand that a few others will take this far more seriously and I can't blame them for that either.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Personally,I think that whoever would go to such great lengths to create alter egos on a message board has got some issues.It doesn't affect me either way,but since a thread was created,I thought I'd put in my two cents.

I'm just curious,what would compel you to do this?Are you lonely?Did you just want to practice arguing different sides of a debate?Do you have a need to feel important?

Please don't take these questions as mean spirited,I'm genuinely curious.At any rate,at least you came forward....I guess.Did you come forward so that you wouldn't be banned,or just decided to end the deception?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*It's a good hope....*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I don't know exactly why, but I get the sense that somehow, this confession and subsequent hashing through the situation on this thread has somehow broken the rut of negativity that has permeated this board for so long. I get the feeling that suddenly, we are a community again. And that we are able to have fun together again. And the backbiting and griping will stop.
> 
> I don't know. Maybe its just me. But that is (overall) the impression I'm taking away from this thread. I hope its accurate. Maybe some good cane actually come from this debacle.


I hope you're right. 



> From realbullsfaninla: Personally,I think that whoever would go to such great lengths to create alter egos on a message board has got some issues.It doesn't affect me either way,but since a thread was created,I thought I'd put in my two cents.
> 
> I'm just curious,what would compel you to do this?Are you lonely?Did you just want to practice arguing different sides of a debate?Do you have a need to feel important?
> 
> Please don't take these questions as mean spirited,I'm genuinely curious.At any rate,at least you came forward....I guess.Did you come forward so that you wouldn't be banned,or just decided to end the deception?


My guess is an effort to gain credibility. The more of you there are to make a point, the more it seems the point could be valid.  

I came out of the woodwork, too, for this thread. I made a decision not to get too worked up about the Bulls about halfway through the season, so I signed off for a time. Still, I have firmly decided not to "give" my affection to these players because they play on the same team MJ used to. I'm a Bulls fan, but I'll wait for these guys to prove that they can do something on their own, rather than use my devotion to MJ's team as a way to feed their own egos. I want the Bulls to do well, but the time has come for the players and the team to pony up and earn our interest in them. 

On the other hand, I found that I couldn't leave the community, and lurked around, because this is on the whole a great group of people, and represents some of the best that the internet can be. To be honest, I was a little afraid of revealing too much about myself in my profile, because it's not my nature to open up to a large group. Trust is a large part of that. Basghetti's triple personality isn't so threatening to me, but it does remind you that you don't know who you're dealing with. I can maybe psychoanalyze and figure out one or two people, online, like Nater did with JohnPaxson. But in an open forum like this, I can't figure everybody out. 

This is my long-winded way of saying (again) that I really appreciate the work that the moderators have done in making this forum a relatively safe place in this jungle of an internet. I can't imagine how much work it takes to keep people honest, and to create an environment where openness, honesty and civility are more or less maintained. It is a good thing, a really good thing. I myself have learned a lot from the way this forum has been run (as a teacher). You've become the PBS of internet message boards!!!! (sans the monthly membership drives). 

Thanks TB#1, TBF, Retro and others.

Good Hope


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Since everyone has thrown in their $.02............

Everyone has lied on this board at some point. I've been lying to you guys for years about my age. I'm not really 99, nor do I know any sexy day nurses (though if you know any, I'd be happy if you'd pass her name on to me!).

I also think that some of us are pretty naive about the world in general, as this type of deception happens off-line too. While it seems on-line is more frequent (anonimity, perhaps?), we all need to evaluate the source of any information we receive. If *Wynn!* were to post "The Bull is guaranteed to win 72 games this season", you should run it through your "*Wynn!* is an idiot who makes stupid predictions" filter.

What is trust in an on-line community? A simple search of the major web-sites will confirm or deny any statement. I could care less about trust. Respect? That's a much more important commodity. Will *Spaghetti!* have any respect on this board anymore? Probably not. Will people continue to argue with the next personality the mods give to *Spaghs!* as if he's a different person? Sure. Where's the harm.

To those posters I respect (major props to *Ace!* among many others here), thanks for the hours of entertainment and info. To the others, happy posting.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I might as well come clean since everyone else has.

I'm really RunToFreeForFly.

Why do you think I put the post up about "him" in the NBA Forum? It wasn't to protect "him," per se, but rather to protect *me* from getting caught.

Yes, I masked my IP to make it look like I come from Hong Kong. I did a pretty good job at fooling a few of you, but as I can see, most of you guys here at bb.net never bought my story.

I apologize for my antics. You may do what you wish to my two accounts now.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn,


Is anyone here a psychologist? You are very desperately needed by some of our posters.

Retro and TBF, you might be able to fund this site and others from referral fees...:laugh:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This thread has made me laugh so hard. It's truly a classic. I'm a frequent reader as well here and the comedy is just amazing. It's just so..... wierd, yet hilarious. I can see why other posters might be upset if Basghetti was negative towards them though. I have read Basgetti called for Arenas to be banned and caused him much distress with the whole ongoing Kirk vs. JC thing.... I would be pissed off, too, if one poster caused me that much trouble. However, the punishment he received here and his new posting reputation will be enough, probably. 

Basghetti has now accounted for two of the funniest moments on this board, the "Kirk is my boo" thread, and this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

My world is shattered. Wynn is not 99? I am flabergasted. My world will never be the same.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> My world is shattered. Wynn is not 99? I am flabergasted. My world will never be the same.


The amazing thing is he's 199.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The amazing thing is he's 199.


cryogenically frozen is my guess!

By the way, I havent seen Baspaxhawk around lately. Where has the little bugger been?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You know what the saddest thing is about all this?

Out of the three personalities that the guy had, he chose to come clean using the least entertaining one of them. 

Why didn't he just say:

"Hi, I have a confession to make. A confession that concerns my fellow Bulls fans, people who I've enjoyed getting to know through this board for a long time and people who I, for the large part, respect.

I have deceived you. Over the past several months, you may have come to know such individuals such as JohnPaxson and Basghetti80. Unfortunately, they are not individuals as much as they are "creations" of mine, if you will. They are false. They are pseudonyms. They do not exist in any reality outside of this message board. In reality, I am not JohnPaxson, scout extraordinaire. In addition, I am not Basghetti80, the regular, run-of-the-mill everyday schmo from Chicago. Nor am I RunToFreeForFly, the idiot who posts as if he has shrapnel lodged in the part of the brain that produces coherent thoughts...

...I am Bullhawk, the Kansas University grad who bunked with Kirk Hinrich his sophomore and junior years.

I feel bad for manipulating you all and especially the administrators, who put too much time into this site for someone to take advantage of it, as have I. Kirk is also very disappointed in me. So please forgive me -- Bullhawk. The completely real, genuine, not-at-all-really-Basghetti80...Bullhawk.

Okay, bye!"

And then at the Draft Party, show up with a big blinking sweatshirt that says "I AM REALLY BASGHETTI!" Comedy gold, I tell you.

In any case, I'm definitely coming to the Draft Party now...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey what if Basgs really did know/does know Hinrich? And he's also training to become a scout....

But apology accepted .

You know, I'm really not a Fan of All.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I am a woman
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. too funny. 

but wow. ok. i go away for a long weekend and come back to "true confessions" of a bulls poster. who needs soap operas when we have the bulls forum on bbb.net? 

i'd be seriously worried about you bas/blink/bullhawk, if it weren't so unbelievably pathetic...and bas, i think you are a good poster....but seriously, this is crazy. it's just a game. get a grip. 

oh, and i really am a girl. but, who cares, to quote lizzy. 

go bulls. 

and bas, all is forgiven...







:laugh:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> You know what the saddest thing is about all this?
> 
> Out of the three personalities that the guy had, he chose to come clean using the least entertaining one of them.
> ...


:laugh: I would have much preferred that!!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

> cryogenically frozen is my guess!
> By the way, I havent seen Baspaxhawk around lately. Where has the little bugger been?


Right here rlucas! I was out of town this weekend. I read the boards but did not have time to post. Glad to hear you were wondering about me!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> If you knew from the "get go" that John Paxson was not a scout, why are you so upset?


I'm not upset that John Paxson isn't the scout you tried to make him appear to be. I knew better. I am upset and dissappointed that you would go to such lengths to decieve people you are suppossedly pretty chummy with. I'm not entirely sure what would drive you to do such a thing and I will again suggesst to you that you see some sort of professional about this...


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

ACE I have read all your comments and certainly see why you feel the way you do. I have not nor do I plan to see a professional. I made some mistakes and then had to lie to keep them going. I realize my faults, have come clean, and plan to never do anything like that again. That is all I can say. I hope to move on away from this and hope eventually this will not be an issue with me and anyone on this board.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This thread, if anything, has brought the non-frequent posters to post. I post on this forum a lot during the regular season and I haven't seen some of these people before. I encourage you to post as I would like to see some other viewpoints. It may not be as fun as watching a drama unfold in front of you but it'd be a breath of fresh air for some of us.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll start posting alot more once draft time comes closer.There is only so much I can post about not having seen the majority of lottery picks actually play.It bugs me when posters start advocating who the Bulls should draft based solely on some scout's opinion,and they haven't seen the players play themselves.


----------

